# The Anabolic Amplifier Effect: What it is  and  How it works



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

What is the 21 day Fast Mass Building Program? This revolutionary new muscle building workout uses the never before used Anabolic Amplifier Effect to maximize muscle gains in as little as 21 days. Bold claims YES! but here are the facts. A test group of over 100 individuals was setup to follow the 21 Day [...]

*Read More...*


----------

